# efluente



## inez_pez

Olá, 

Preciso traduzir ao espanhol o termo

"água efluente"..... é "agua afluente"?

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Significado de efluente=
1. Que emana de certos corpos invisivelmente. 
2. Resíduo ou rejeito (de atividade industrial, esgotos sanitários, etc.) lançado no meio ambiente

significado de afluente = 
1. Que aflui. 2. Copioso, abundante.

Pelo que vi no dicionário WR afluente tem o mesmo significado que no espanhol.


----------



## nusa

Olá!
No podrías dar más contexto?

Afluente en castellano también es:Arroyo o río secundario que desemboca o desagua en otro principal.

Quizás podría ser "agua corriente":La que circula por canales y tuberías, y llega hasta las casas.


----------



## MOC

nusa said:


> Olá!
> Afluente en castellano también es:Arroyo o río secundario que desemboca o desagua en otro principal.



En Portugués significa lo mismo.


----------



## nusa

Perdão, mas não sei, não soa-me bem "agua afluente". 
Tal vez poderia-se dizer "agua que fluye o agua fluyente de".
Segundo o Diccionario da RAE Fluir: intr. Dicho de un líquido o de un gas: *correr.*

Je, je, creo que me estoy complicando.


----------



## Vanda

A Inez quer a tradução de efluente (português) para o  espanhol. Efluente não é o mesmo o que afluente. Portanto, é necessário achar uma palavra em espanhol que queira dizer: 
1. Que emana de certos corpos invisivelmente. 
2. Resíduo ou rejeito (de atividade industrial, esgotos sanitários, etc.) lançado no meio ambiente

Agora, precisamos que ela nos diga qual dos dois significados está no contexto dela para que vocês possam socorrê-la. (Meu espanhol não dá para isso).


----------



## MOC

Efluente en castellano se dice "efluente", no? Creo que no cambia nada.  Además veo en google que es utilizada muchas vezes.


----------



## nusa

Sim, tem razão.
Supongo que se refiere a "agua residual":  La que procede de viviendas, poblaciones o zonas industriales y arrastra suciedad y detritos. 

Un saludo.


----------



## carioca1960

Bem..
Afluente tem dois sentidos: Afluente é Água servida, captada, Água Bruta; por ex: água afluente para uma Estação de Tratamento de Águas, também é chamada de água influente nesse sentido. Outro sentido para Afluente é Rio Secundário, que deságua em um principal. Exemplo: Rio Negro é Afluente do Amazonas (Solimões).
Efluente é água rejeitada, rejeito, despejo.Ex: Efluente daquela Indústria é todo jogado no rio, in Natura.


----------



## carioca1960

Afluente em Espanhol, como sentido de Água Afluente como captação é água influxo, como Rio Secundário, não sei.


----------



## airosa

Acho que MOC já respondeu à pergunta ou não?


MOC said:


> Efluente en castellano se dice "efluente", no? Creo que no cambia nada. Además veo en google que es utilizada muchas vezes.


 
*efluente*. (Del ant. part. act. de efluir). m. Líquido que procede de una planta industrial.

_                                                      Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## argentinodebsas

Marco un detalle, lo más común es usar "los efluentes", no "agua efluente".


----------



## Mangato

Las aguas efluentes pueden ser de tres tipos

Residuales;
proceden de la industria, y la legislación industrial exige que sean tratadas.

Fecales;
son las que procedes de la utilización doméstica, baños etc

Pluviales;
Las recogidas en las canalizaciones procedentes de la lluvia.


----------



## Naticruz

MOC said:


> Efluente en castellano se dice "efluente", no? Creo que no cambia nada. Además veo en google que es utilizada muchas vezes.


 María Moliner confirma ser esta la palabra. «efluente»
*efluente* 

*1* *adj.* _Que efluye._ 
*2* *m.* _Aguas residuales de una planta industrial._


----------

